# Does VW offer a similar program.



## Anomalyofsd (Jun 14, 2007)

Sorry to be asking in an Audi forum I havn't found any info on this.I like the euopean options on th CC . Just wondering if anyone out there knows.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*FV-QR*

at this time they do not


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16v)*

Only Audi, Merc, BMW, Volvo, Saab, and Porsche off euro delivery


----------



## Anomalyofsd (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (16v)*

Thanks for the info!


----------

